# 1st Transport of the Year



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

1st eval & transport of the year was this past Sunday from Wall St in Manhattan to central NJ is Limo, pronounced Lee-mo. About a year old and purchased from a pet store, his owner has ended up traveling for his business for up to 2 weeks at a time. The owner also has a Sihi-Tsu that his parents watch while he's away and his friend who lives on Wall St would watch Limo. 
Unfortunately that type of lifestyle doesn't quite do it for a breed like a GR. Poor guy was quite perplexed when he started his new journey, I guess perhaps realizing that everything and everyone he knew was now in the past. Fortunately GRRI of NJ was contacted and now Limo is in a foster home, fitting right in and loving surburbia. He will be a welcome addition to some lucky family. (Maybe even the fosters)
First image is when we just started out, 2nd is from inside the Holland Tunnel.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I enjoy reading about your transports. I planned to do a transport, but injured my back shoveling snow and our rescue had to transport immediately. I'm waiting for the next opportunity.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you for giving this goldie a chance at a new life. Did he do okay? Maybe someone on the forum would like to adopt him. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> Did he do okay?
> Maybe someone on the forum would like to adopt him. He sure is a cutie!


======================================================
Spoke with the foster family and his first night & day went fine.
GRRI is the rescue group that has him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping this boy find a new family. He is very handsome!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you ever so much for helping transport this boy to NJ. Isn't transport the most amazing thing? I have been doing it for several years now and find it very rewarding. It takes so little of your time and makes a HUGE impact towards the rescue effort. Wish more people would get involved.
Just this weekend alone there are 4-5 transports passing through my area and we are scrambling to find enough drivers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Thank you for helping to get Limo to his new home!
These transports are SO LIFE-SAVING and the people that drive in them are angels in my book.
What a beautiful boy.
What does GRRI stand for?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a great looking boy. Glad his former family contacted you all instead of a shelter.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Kudos on helping Limo on his new (and hopefully permanent) journey to a future home.

We'll be doing a GR transport on Sunday--from a shelter south of Pittsburgh to Cumberland, MD. Not sure of her history--but she's a 9 yo female, very sweet. I understand she'll need to go on a diet for awhile after she gets to rescue...but it beats the potential alternative........

Limo is sure a sweetie. I doubt he'll stay in the foster as a foster for long 

Good Luck, Limo!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Limo!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> What does GRRI stand for?


 ========================================================
Golden Retriever Rescue Inc of NJ

GRRI-NJ -- Welcome


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He is adorable. Good job helping him out! I wish we were ready for a brother/sister for Chester. I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG he is so adorable,you will have no problems adopting him.
Thank You for all your love and devotion for GR's
The GRRI is a wonderful group of dedicated people.


----------

